

Seeed is a place to discuss the business of web applications - pdsull
http://seeed.org/

======
pchristensen
Did anyone else look at these guys' app they link to
(<http://litmusapp.com/>)? Talk about muck and brass! Definitely worth a look
for anyone worried about cross-platform presentation.

------
jraines
I like the idea of a digest. I was recently thinking about how smartly edited
digests might be increasingly important.

On the landing page -- "focussed" should be "focused".

------
pdsull
Just seemed like is has/will have some interesting content people might be
interested in. I didn't mean it as a replacement.

------
dbrush
Can't we discuss that here?

